# Baby Elephants Bathing



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

This video is just too darn tootin' adorable! You have to watch this, :lol: watch the little one in the back, she/he cracks me up! 

Log In | Facebook


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

All baby animals are cute. Surprised they both fitted in there.

Too cute.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I love how the pool withstanded the brunt force of those baby elephants! LOL! The little one is soooo cute!

I love how he/she dives in when a spot opens up.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

That is too cute!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Teehee  Thanks for sharing! How darn cute! Have you seen the news piece about the elephant & dog that are best friends? The dog was hurt and the elephant stood vigil while it healed. Amazing creatures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

adorable!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's a link to the odd couple dog & elephant vid  Don't remember if I've shared it on here before or not....it's one I can watch over & over! 

The Animal Odd Couple - CBS News Video


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

What a moving vid MHF - just goes to show the intelligence and hearts of animals!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It sure does! That's a huge part of why I like animals more than humans LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

lol, I'm with you on that  

I sincerely do love Elephants though! I want a baby elephant now! hee hee.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

So cute! Can't believe the pool held up


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Aww!!! So adorable!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I still giggle when I watch the video!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

MIEventer said:


> I still giggle when I watch the video!


Just watched this again...for the 6th time I think with my daughter :lol:


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Shoot! I could not get the baby elephant video to play! It just kept loading....
I have seen the one with the elephant and the dog; precious. I agree with you guys about loving the animals more than humans! Too bad most of the world doesn't agree with us! Also too bad more humans aren't like animals~loving, forgiving, loyal (I could go on and on). Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Aww, that's too bad jdw - you have to see it if you can. The gyst of the video is, there are 2 baby elephants in an inflatable swimming pool, in the shape of a rectangle. 

There is a larger baby elephant, and a smaller one. The larger is in the front of the pool, laying on her left side, hogging the mass of the pool, and the smaller is behind her, TRYING to lay down and submerse herself in the water as well, but cannot because the bigger is hogging what is available. 

So the little one, gets up and out of the pool, and starts to look for a spot, she jogs up the side of the pool, and just as she was doing that, the larger of the two starts to move where more space becomes available, the little one outside the pool sees this, turns around and runs to where there is more space, and PLOPS herself into the pool, like a side flop - into the open spot and submerses herself in the water.

All the while, someone has the water hose, spraying them.

It's very giggle worthy - I was giggling when I was writing about how the little one plops herself into the water....hahah..


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

MIEventer said:


> Aww, that's too bad jdw - you have to see it if you can. The gyst of the video is, there are 2 baby elephants in an inflatable swimming pool, in the shape of a rectangle.
> 
> There is a larger baby elephant, and a smaller one. The larger is in the front of the pool, laying on her left side, hogging the mass of the pool, and the smaller is behind her, TRYING to lay down and submerse herself in the water as well, but cannot because the bigger is hogging what is available.
> 
> ...


You are so very nice for telling me all about it~LOVE that!!! Thank you so much!!! You are REALLY VERY NICE!!!! I am laughing just hearing about it!!! I will try it again!!!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

You are welcome, glad I could help! I hope you can actually see it!


----------

